# Game 46: Heat @ Pistons (3/23 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 23, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta win this one with a couple of tough road games coming up afterward. Pistons have been playing better since the break. 

Notorious Heat killer Ben Gordon started in place of an injured Rodney Stuckey in their last game and scored 45 and went 9-9 from 3. As a team, they went 14-18 from 3 and still lost, which is crazy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Their final play vs the Nuggets was hilarious. Pistons didn't need to foul, but amazingly, instead of at least fouling hard, gave up an and1. Nuggets missed the free throw, but Monroe slipped and McGee tipped in the dunk to win it. I sat there and just laughed my ass off. 




Yeah, watch Gordon.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I want lebron to sit out of this one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> I want lebron to sit out of this one.


For what purpose? He didn't sustain a concussion in his collision with Hill.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And his elbow is apparently fine too. Not to mention, one of the rare two day breaks. By all accounts he's fine.



ßen said:


> Their final play vs the Nuggets was hilarious. Pistons didn't need to foul, but amazingly, instead of at least fouling hard, gave up an and1. Nuggets missed the free throw, but Monroe slipped and McGee tipped in the dunk to win it. I sat there and just laughed my ass off.


Me too, I was watching on the NBATV live look-in. Couldn't believe any team let them the McNugget beat them by himself. Big, intelligent plays are not in his DNA. But even with the awful foul, they'd still probably have won if Monroe boxed out like an NBA big man is supposed to every time. Silly shit.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pistons logo would look so much sicker without that stupid blue ring around it where it says Detroit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel 2-2 and a great block on Monroe


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What an amazing start to the game for Joel.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Now Joel draws a charge. So good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow :joel:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

"A blocked shot is a lot like a turnover." Lmao. I'm going to enjoy these announcers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too much there Joel :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade that was so pretty


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF was that Bosh..ugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade that was so lazy....wtf man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has already missed 4 shots, the same amount he missed for the entire game against the Suns..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, CB is looking all :bosh2: tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What has happened to LeBron since the All-Star game? First half of the season he was having one of the best seasons in NBA history and now he really is struggling to be productive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, that turnaround...Kobe-esque


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great steal by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder if MM is going to start coming in before Battier when he returns, like we're seeing with JJ.

Can someone look up our defensive rebounding rate in relation to the league? Is it as awful as I feel it is?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh and1

What a pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I wonder if MM is going to start coming in before Battier when he returns, like we're seeing with JJ.
> 
> Can someone look up our defensive rebounding rate in relation to the league? Is it as awful as I feel it is?


Heat are 19th in the league

http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/teamstats/_/sort/defReboundRate


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Of course as soon as I say something about LeBron he plays like Manbearpig :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turiaf set to check in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turiaf scores in his 1st touch


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew Turiaf would play already, just didn't think it would be this early. Good sign.

I think SS just showed us 67% of his Wizards fgs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turiaf for 2


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Like that finish for Turiaf's first basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer, was good D for Turiaf.

How pissed would Curry be :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OMG, I'm going to end up like Randy with ectoplasm all over himself the first time we get a Turiaf + Jor-El lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

21 is a good number. Who was our last 21?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So Battier has been forbidden from 1st quarters now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDfor2


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer, 2 bricked free throws and a Bynum layin, 4pt swing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice steal Ronny.

UD seems to be actually sustaining his success on the court this time. Hopefully that continues and he gets better whilst the success is sustained.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> 21 is a good number. Who was our last 21?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If that closing lineup had Battier in instead of JJ, Smithi's Energy Tricycle would've lived!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> 21 is a good number. Who was our last 21?


Magloire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SMITHI!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THE ENERGY TRICYCLE LIVES


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How did Cole not get a call there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole/Wade/Battier/UD/Turiaf


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick finish by NoCo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And 1? WTF

NoCo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, pretty damn good first couple of Heat minutes for Turiaf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shot clock violation - Smithi just jizzed on that D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lawrence Frank just took a layup away from Bynum with that timeout call :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: **** yeah


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So we get screwed on a clear and1 for NoCo then get a sketchy 3 sec violation.

Turiaf looks great. He's already better than Haslem. Hopefully he can take those minutes at C that Haslem has been getting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turiaf is a legit C. Like him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole's shot selection since the all star break has been awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty, pretty J by :dwade:

Would really love for him to remember how good his J can be, a la '06 playoffs and '09 D-Wade.



Wade2Bosh said:


>


Wow, had to dig deep into the archives for that one! 

Can't believe I forgot. Good sign though, both high intensity dudes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a terrible J by NoCo. Come on man, you can get better than that. Just work off Wade, when the double comes, you're open...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier 33333333333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem threw that pass so freaking late to Wade caused that turnover.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, since Turiaf came in they can't score!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier doing work in the post


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook by Shane, thats what I wanna see


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, cool story. Shane's wife's grandfather was the play by play man for Michigan Wolverines for over 40 years and coined the term "Miiiiichigan", which brings back Jim Mandich memories.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turiaf with the putback dunk!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

19th, I suppose, isn't HORRIBLE as far as defensive rebounding rate, but its not good at all. Its such a struggle for us to grab boards on defense. Shouldn't be.

BATTIER 333

:battier:

Damn. After a streak of nationally televised games, this is the first since Dwyane's GW'er that I've had to watch a stream. Forgot how frustrating it can be with the 3 billion popups, etc.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

ßen said:


> Sick finish by NoCo


Risky finish,awful 3pt,missed easy 3pt,easy layup.......I really dont like him!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice putback Ronny!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Turiaf!!! 

I will be making a player head tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turiaf looking pretty good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole has taken one or two stupid shots, but I respect what he's trying to do: get himself out of his slump.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mavros_01 said:


> Risky finish,awful 3pt,missed easy 3pt,easy layup.......I really dont like him!


You can complain about his shot selection sometimes, but there was nothing risky about that finish. I'd be pissed if he didnt take that, should've been and 1.

The rushed missed trey you can be pissed about, the open 3 was a good look - as was the layup attempt, just rimmed out.

Look, i'm just happy he's confident to take the shot. Does he look for it too often sometime? Yes, but i'd rather that than have him hesitating out there.

Bring back the flat top.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> 19th, I suppose, isn't HORRIBLE as far as defensive rebounding rate, but its not good at all. Its such a struggle for us to grab boards on defense. Shouldn't be.
> 
> BATTIER 333
> 
> ...


Popups? Get adblocker plus man. No internet popups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4points 3 rebounds 1 steal and a handful of shot block challenges in 8 minutes for Turiaf. Couldnt have asked for a better 1st stint than that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ronny was 4pts, 3rbs, 1stl, 1blk in 8 minutes.

Liking the activity, looks good out there. A Heat natural.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier is playing great so far today


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice offensive board and lay-in by Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane baller tonight.

No Bane!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:!! BOOM


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah, Prince that was nasty


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our stupid small ball lineup is allowing them to score. Why did Spo hate small ball when we had Beasley now he loves it?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice steal Cole. That Ronny hustle is rubbing off. Regarding the Turiaf head, I posted a good pic in the season thread, thought there are tons of great ones out there.



Adam said:


> Popups? Get adblocker plus man. No internet popups.


I have an adblocker, but the streams have ads that come up on the screen you have to close every couple minutes, and sometimes you can't close them because of a glitch and some of them have sound that's really annoying. You have to reload if you can't close it. Sucks. Unless, it does help with those...does it?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

these Pistons announcers getting excited about back-to-back buckets is kinda lol worthy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier - loving you tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This Battier in playoffs please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is the best we have looked in weeks. Thank you Turiaf.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig and 1! :lebron:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron makes those and1's seem so stupidly easy


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

AT LAST WE LOOK GOOOOOOD AGAIN!!!good shit!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed Adam, best we've played in a while. Although we did look good against Philly in the 1st half the other night too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Come on Bosh. That's Basketball 101, don't give up the baseline. I just don't get this dude sometimes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's the foul there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Where's the foul there?


Questionable and late call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD2Bosh

great pass by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mmmm Udonis, if you start hitting that all day again...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Erm, LBJ?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He does it 2 or 3 times a game, yet I still just shake my head every time Lebron makes that turn around J in the post. Makes it look so damn easy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That turnaround is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron to Wade. Lebron is so unbelievable

59-36 at the half

Ok half 

Turiaf really seemed to spark us when he came in. Battier as well.

Wade and Lebron are playing like they usually do.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: Wow. That pass was insane.

What a half!


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

1-6 3pt-> +23!!!! niiice
Lebron 8 ast!
Haslem+Battier 6-10 ->15 pts
Turiaf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade and LeBron making music together tonight. Like a genuine Milly Vanilli!

:dwade: :lebron:



Wade County said:


> these Pistons announcers getting excited about back-to-back buckets is kinda lol worthy


Are they pointing it out every time? There are a couple of SS streams on FRS.



Wade County said:


> Shane baller tonight.
> 
> No Bane!


:yes:

He is currently "the Shane of my existence."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turiaf still at 1.000 for the season. 5-5! SICK!!!!

:turiaf: <--- coming soon


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at Shane of my existence <333

Im watching on League Pass, so no stream needed.

Eric and Tony's cringe worthy act aint much better honestly :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ronny Turiaf, Haslem, Battier, and King Joel beasting! I don't know if those four have ever beasted simultaneously until tonight!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's the Randy!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, we cant shoot treys anymore


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kick it out Joel....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron you are just ridiculous


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario....what happened


Joel....too much


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sidenote: I really like Greg Monroe. Pistons arent doing a good job tonight of getting him involved, but he's one of the best young Center prospects out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Joel

sick pass by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: swag! Nice finish big fella


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel Anthony with the dunkarooooooo!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow.

The Palace is literally silent. It's mad.




And cosign about Monroe, WC. He'll average 20/10 next year. If Pistons could get lucky, get the number 1 pick, and get Anthony Davis then shift Monroe to the 4 where I think he's more suited, they'd be set at the 1, 4 and 5 for years to come.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade: 2 :joel:

Great pass. Great finish. Handsome men.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I support Joel and Ronny with all my heart!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio, you're kinda bad these days


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Rio, you're kinda bad these days


Yeah, but at least he's getting a ton of deflections the past couple of games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithi, i'm convinced you're a Heat scout. Who are we drafting this year?

If Pistons can luck out and score Anthony Davis...wow at that PF/C combo. Knight looks solid too, I remember the knock on him being whether he's a PG and whether he can shoot the rock...looks like he can.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Damn, we cant shoot treys anymore


Honestly. We all should've known Rio couldn't sustain his early season percentages, but he's dropped off a little to steeply. Its crazy. He looks so out of rhythm.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta say, that pass by Mario to Wade was great. Shame he couldnt finish.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew Wade was gonna try get one back on Gordon...bad shot. Then Gordon comes down and fills it up again. Dont let him get hot!!!

Good timeout by Spo.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Here comes Gordon


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Couldn't ask for a much better start to this road trip..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess I shouldn't speak so soon with how often we fall asleep on top of big leads.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:2:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario finally 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario...

16-51 over his last 51 3 pt shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I appreciate you trying to bust out of your slump Rio...but cmon bro, I could hit these


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers forgot how to shoot the 3. No more 3 point contest for our players please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This ****ing team, man. We cant hold leads.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is hurting my soul. Come on dude, drop that Spalding contract. IT'S KILLING YOUR GAME.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron...whats going on bro? Last 3 games have been fairly subpar by his standards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've seen this movie before. It sucks. 

When will we stop doing this?

UD!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game should be over. Typical poor 2nd half by Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-57 after 3

Lead slips from 26 to 15 in a couple of minutes. This team cant do anything easy on the road of late.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

13pt quarter? ****ing awful.

This team....sigh


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

8 TO in 3rd period!Why are you trying to ruin this night!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another TO....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I got a real bad feeling about this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron just keeps turning it over...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After a flurry of Pistons turnovers, we decide to do Detroit a favor and meme it. Shameful. Can't we have one post-AS break where we play all the way through. This team should NEVER have a 13pt quarter. Unreal.

Cole has some pretty awful clock awareness issues. Passes to UD with one second on the clock. Really, man?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Too much ****ing Haslem. Get that scrub out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Lebron just keeps turning it over...


He's a great player having a great season, but he should never be as thoroughly bad as he is sometimes. Its usually stupidity.

We're doing EVERYTHING to give this game away right now. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hate small ball so much.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

#@$!#$%%$$#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9pt game. 

Unbelievable how this team can look so great, then so bad in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pfft, who didnt see this shit coming.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've scored 15pts in 15 minutes of action, spanning the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo....make a change to this lineup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is slapstick comedy. Wow.

I don't even know who to blame entirely. Everyone is shitting. Everyone needs their bedsheets changed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew, Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> nice runner by Wade


Damn, my stream is behind. This is in my future.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Austin Daye GTFO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Daye had a huge game the last time we played them. But of late, he's played only 4 minutes in March. So of course, he finally plays against us and doesnt miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade thank you


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Miami Troll.

Is it possible to tank for a better end of 1st round pick? That's what I'll tell myself.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> This is slapstick comedy. Wow.
> 
> I don't even know who to blame entirely. Everyone is shitting. Everyone needs their bedsheets changed.


I refuse to believe it's simply coincidence that Bosh and Haslem are always the lineup in play when we start falling to shit. It's our most negative lineup yet it gets crunch time minutes. God I hate being a Heat fan because I despise our coaching staff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo make a sub...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Harrison Barnes in the middle of shitting the bed for UNC right now. 1-12...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another runner by Wade


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Smithi, i'm convinced you're a Heat scout. Who are we drafting this year?


I'm high on Terrance Henry.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wades floater is just cash money


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick pass by Lebron to Bosh, who is fouled. Heat getting their heads back into the game thanks to Wade's aggressiveness since coming back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Knight has a very quick release.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Knight, thats ridiculous


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its amazing to me UD still doesn't know his offensive limitations. That floater he tried earlier was pitiful. Maybe I spoke to soon about his "sustained" success.

And tell me Spo brought Rio back in. Cole has been awfuler.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade went for the highlight instead of the easy pass to Lebron..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miami/OKC sounds like a finals preview that should be an extra exciting game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh should've finished that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Its amazing to me UD still doesn't know his offensive limitations. That floater he tried earlier was pitiful. Maybe I spoke to soon about his "sustained" success.
> 
> And tell me Spo brought Rio back in. Cole has been awfuler.


It's not just his broke jumpshot. He is the most overrated rebounder I've ever seen. He gives up offensive boards whenever he's in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He woke up enough to get the lead back up to 17, and are now starting to play careless again.

25 2nd half points thus far. Unacceptable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't give Wade too much shit since he brought us back into this game, but that awful drive and fling with Rio wide open behind him in the corner and the silly lob were ridic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I'm high on Terrance Henry.


His numbers don't look anything to write home about:

12.5ppg
4.3 rpg
1.6 apg
1.0 bpg
0.6 spg
3.4 tpg
30.9 mpg
45.2%fg
33.3%3fg
73.0%ft

What do you like about him. 6'9" and 210 pounds...so backup 3?

Seems a shitload of turnovers?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This 2nd half makes me want to scratch my eyeballs out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is LeBron having one of his worst stretches since he's been here? I mean, he's smattering in the occasional monster game, but there have been a lot of clunkers lately. Like, more than the entire pre-ASG stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, another off shooting night for Lebron. Just 6-15 on the night. Great thing about Lebron though is he still has 10 assists 6 rebounds and 4 steals.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> His numbers don't look anything to write home about:
> 
> 12.5ppg
> 4.3 rpg
> ...


I think its because he goes to Mississippi or one of those schools, right? He's not even in DX's database, and nbadraft.net has no info on him. He'll go undrafted.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is in an offensive funk at the moment. Past 3 games have been a struggle. The jumper has not been there, and we just havent seen those dominant stretches like we normally do.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> I think its because he goes to Mississippi or one of those schools, right? He's not even in DX's database, and nbadraft.net has no info on him. He'll go undrafted.


Ole Miss, you are correct :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, another off shooting night for Lebron. Just 6-15 on the night. Great thing about Lebron though is he still has 10 assists 6 rebounds and 4 steals.


It comforts me that games like this feel like the worst of his career, yet it would be pretty good for Kobe. 3-20. Don't remember what Bryant shot the next game, but it was another clunker.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 88-73

Awful 2nd half. 

Heat D was great throughout though.

Wade was POTG


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. So predictable Smitty!

Man, Detroit's fanbase has gone to shit. They used to be so electric, now they never fill their arena and are mad quiet, and often rooting for the other team. Can't blame them, team sucks. And we definitely know what its like to see a fanbase give up on a team. I thought Detroit had a more devoted following though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We did just enough to win this game, mainly because our D was still good despite that atrocious 2nd half. 

It's shit like that though that makes me wonder about how we're going to go in the Playoffs. This team used to be assassins on the road, we turn to mush now. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These Tony Fiorentino interviews are so awkward :laugh:. Dont know why they just cant put headphones on the player and have Eric interview them.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Onother win....bla bla bla... a win is a win... bla bla bla... 
WHY?WHY?Keep me happy FOR ONE WHOLE GAME!!!!PLEAAAAAASE!SOOOON!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank god for :dwade:



Wade County said:


> Lebron is in an offensive funk at the moment. Past 3 games have been a struggle. The jumper has not been there, and we just havent seen those dominant stretches like we normally do.


I keep expecting him to bounce back and have an equally awesome game after one of the stinkers, like Wade always used to do when he was our be-all, end-all, but it doesn't seem to be happening right now. At least we can still pull out victories against these lesser opponents. This one, again, feels almost like a loss, though. Really need to figure out what's going wrong with these stretches, and how to fix it. Your move, Spo.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> His numbers don't look anything to write home about:
> 
> 12.5ppg
> 4.3 rpg
> ...


He's a combo forward who will be a mid to late second rounder. 

He can do a little everything. Can handle the basketball a bit, rebounds, will block a shot here and there, has a little range, and will try to post up smaller guys. Definite guy who can do a little of everything but is a master of nothing. Considering we're now obcessed with small ball I think he could fit in here off of the bench. Plus I think a legit coach could get a lot more out of him than Andy Kennedy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes! Finally get to see a Tony interview on the last road trip without JJax!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

True story: I vomitted when the lead was cut down around single digits. Unrelated however, at least, mostly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Thank god for :dwade:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep expecting him to bounce back and have an equally awesome game after one of the stinkers, like Wade always used to do when he was our be-all, end-all, but it doesn't seem to be happening right now. At least we can still pull out victories against these lesser opponents. This one, again, feels almost like a loss, though. Really need to figure out what's going wrong with these stretches, and how to fix it. Your move, Spo.


What he needs to do is stop playing this CB/UD frontcourt. It's just really, really bad. Particularly in conjunction with Battier at the 3. Maybe it works a little when Bosh is playing really well, but he didnt have it tonight.

Hoping that Turiaf can come in and change that equation. Slip Bosh back to PF.

I really liked what Spo did in that 2nd quarter, running Wade with the Cole/Battier/UD/Turiaf lineup. Wade is better catered for that lineup than Bosh. Needs to stick to this in the 2nd and start of the 4th. I know UD is his jizz-child, but really, i'd prefer the starters to close the game out. Spo needs to be more flexible depending on what opposition he's facing. Small ball can work, but not Bosh/UD. Run Bosh/Lebron/Battier/JJ/Wade or something if you wanna small ball, atleast then you have 2 shooters - the leak out big and Wade cutting with Lebron "the architect". 

Also, Joel started so well - was disappointing to see him settle for those poor hook shots in the end. He really did look great early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this OKC/Minny game is great. KD hits a 3 with 3 seconds to go to go up 3. Then Love just tied it up with a 3 of his own with 1 second to go.

OT in OKC


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

2/16 from 3. Stand up, Rio. Its amazing we can have all these guys in funks and still win games.



Wade County said:


> We did just enough to win this game, mainly because our D was still good despite that atrocious 2nd half.
> 
> It's shit like that though that makes me wonder about how we're going to go in the Playoffs. This team used to be assassins on the road, we turn to mush now. Not sure what's up with that.


Yup. I think we were 27-14 on the road last year, or was it better? Either way, it makes no sense we should regress in that area. Maybe we were just more fueled by the hate last season, and this year its not as potent a motivating factor... :whoknows:



Wade2Bosh said:


> These Tony Fiorentino interviews are so awkward :laugh:. Dont know why they just cant put headphones on the player and have Eric interview them.


:lol:

Well, if they did it now, Tony would feel like a failure, and they probably think they'd look bad.



Mavros_01 said:


> Onother win....bla bla bla... a win is a win... bla bla bla...
> WHY?WHY?Keep me happy FOR ONE WHOLE GAME!!!!PLEAAAAAASE!SOOOON!!!


I share your sentiments.



Smithian said:


> He's a combo forward who will be a mid to late second rounder.
> 
> He can do a little everything. Can handle the basketball a bit, rebounds, will block a shot here and there, has a little range, and will try to post up smaller guys. Definite guy who can do a little of everything but is a master of nothing. Considering we're now obcessed with small ball I think he could fit in here off of the bench. Plus I think a legit coach could get a lot more out of him than Andy Kennedy.


Smithian, don't misinterpret this, I believe he's good because I trust your scouting, but I kind of want to bet you he wont be drafted. I know my approach to this would seem superficial, and it is, but its also generally correct. For a guy who is a senior and already played his last game in college to not have any info on the most well-known draft prospect sites would indicate to me he's going undrafted, barring a GREAT showing at the Portsmouth Invitational. He may be good, and on a few teams' long lists, but usually 2nd-rounds are littered with foreign players no one has heard of, probably in part because the team can simply park the guy overseas and wait til he develops. Unless one or two teams are secretly in love with him, he'll likely go undrafted. We've seen a ton of good players who have fully developed draft profiles all over the net and are constantly talked about go undrafted. The 2nd round is a crap shoot. Not sure what we'd bet, but just something to remember and think about.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Just saw that too. Amazing shots by 2 bigtime players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love with 50 points. Did not seem him turning into such a beast back during draft time.

That draft really could have set us back for years had the summer of 2010 never happened. We get horrible luck and dont win the lottery, then get the 2nd pick and not 3rd or 4th, which would have gotten us Westbrook or Love.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Minny goes up 5 with 46 seconds to go.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Love with 50 points. Did not seem him turning into such a beast back during draft time.
> 
> That draft really could have set us back for years had the summer of 2010 never happened. We get horrible luck and dont win the lottery, then get the 2nd pick and not 3rd or 4th, which would have gotten us Westbrook or Love.


It's hard for me to complain about what might have been if we had drafted X player because I know in my heart we probably would have just ruined that player's career. Let's say we draft Love. He would never get off the bench and would have never developed playing only 15 mins a game backing up the great Udonis Haslem.

Agree with how surprising Love turned out to be. He was this fat somewhat undersized C/PF shooting a lot of jumpers. Never would have predicted his success. I still think Beasley could have become a great player and I feel we ruined him (in addition to him being a drug addict).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Love with 50 points. Did not seem him turning into such a beast back during draft time.
> 
> That draft really could have set us back for years had the summer of 2010 never happened. We get horrible luck and dont win the lottery, then get the 2nd pick and not 3rd or 4th, which would have gotten us Westbrook or Love.


Riles was really high on OJ Mayo at the time, as was Wade...so we probably would've taken him....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OKC in trouble at home against Minny, who of course, is without Rubio for the rest of the season. Very good for us if they lose, of course. Aside from the fact that they'll be all the more hungry on Sunday. They lose this, and we both have 35 wins, but they'd have two more losses. Sunday would give us the opportunity to gain another full game on that.

EDIT: LOL. OK, I see everyone is watching this already.

Wow. KD ties it with a 3. Nutty game, huh?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Having said that, OJ Mayo would've started at PG for us - and probably would've developed into a really solid starter.


Agreed we ruined Beas though. So much talent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a game this is between OKC and Minny. Minny just lost their chance to win though. They got a couple of bad calls against them. 



Wade County said:


> Riles was really high on OJ Mayo at the time, as was Wade...so we probably would've taken him....


Yup, true. 

Was it Mayo or Westbrook that Heat brought in very late, about 2 or 3 days prior to the draft?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our ol' buddy Tolliver just bricked point blank leading to an easy fastbreak for Westbrook. LOL, dude. "Taking my talents to Minnesota."


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Our ol' buddy Tolliver just bricked point blank leading to an easy fastbreak for Westbrook. LOL, dude. "Taking my talents to Minnesota."


I remember when Kurt Rambis would bench Love in the 4th quarter in favor of Tolliver. God, Rambis is such a terrible coach. Nobody should ever hire him in this league again. He was on Le Batard's show a few weeks back and he was saying how the situation in Minnesota was unfair because the team was built around Rubio and he never came over. Riiiight. Had nothing to do with you being a terrible coach.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> What a game this is between OKC and Minny. Minny just lost their chance to win though. They got a couple of bad calls against them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was Jerryd Bayless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> It was Jerryd Bayless.


Oh my. 



Old Heat wing player day on NBATV. First Derek Anderson and now Rex Chapman on as an in studio analyst.

Will always remember Chapman for that big win against MJ and the 72-10 Bulls, with only 8 players as the Heat made the trade for Tim Hardaway. Chapman scored 39 and went 9-10 from 3.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Its funny to think about what could have been when you look back at old drafts maybe if the Heat take OJ Mayo to be their PG of the future they draft DeAndre Jordan in the 2nd instead of Chalmers and last year have a lineup of:

PG OJ Mayo
SG Dwyane Wade
SF LeBron James 
PF Chris Bosh 
C DeAndre Jordan

that would have been scary.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Also, Joel started so well - was disappointing to see him settle for those poor hook shots in the end. He really did look great early.


I missed that, first FGA I saw of his was the airballed hook. Hence my critique of his touch.



Wade2Bosh said:


> What a game this is between OKC and Minny. Minny just lost their chance to win though. They got a couple of bad calls against them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bayless, who as of the last time I looked into it, hasn't lived up to the potential. Westbrook was such a shocker from that draft. Gotta give OKC credit for recognizing his abilities and how they'd translate to the NBA. He went from a pretty good college player to a great, young NBA player in his first year. Made no sense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every day I lament not taking Jordan. Rio makes it even easier when he goes through stretches like this. We could've made up for it by taking the future better version of Jordan in Hassan Whiteside. But Riley was infatuated by Pittman's fatness and four-year pedigree. We suck at the draft, mixed with bad luck. The only great luck we ever had was Toronto taking Bosh instead of Wade.



Adam said:


> I remember when Kurt Rambis would bench Love in the 4th quarter in favor of Tolliver. God, Rambis is such a terrible coach. Nobody should ever hire him in this league again. He was on Le Batard's show a few weeks back and he was saying how the situation in Minnesota was unfair because the team was built around Rubio and he never came over. Riiiight. Had nothing to do with you being a terrible coach.


He really said that? Awwww...pobre cito. What a little bitch.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I won't lie, Kevin Love has highly surpassed my expectations. His grit and toughness has exceeded your normal white Californicator from UCLA.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jace said:


> We suck at the draft, mixed with bad luck. The only great luck we ever had was Toronto taking Bosh instead of Wade.


At least they did not take Kaman I remember seeing him mocked to the Heat a lot that year.



Smithian said:


> I won't lie, Kevin Love has highly surpassed my expectations. His grit and toughness has exceeded your normal white Californicator from UCLA.


He was raised in Oregon.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Smithian, don't misinterpret this, I believe he's good because I trust your scouting, but I kind of want to bet you he wont be drafted. I know my approach to this would seem superficial, and it is, but its also generally correct. For a guy who is a senior and already played his last game in college to not have any info on the most well-known draft prospect sites would indicate to me he's going undrafted, barring a GREAT showing at the Portsmouth Invitational. He may be good, and on a few teams' long lists, but usually 2nd-rounds are littered with foreign players no one has heard of, probably in part because the team can simply park the guy overseas and wait til he develops. Unless one or two teams are secretly in love with him, he'll likely go undrafted. We've seen a ton of good players who have fully developed draft profiles all over the net and are constantly talked about go undrafted. The 2nd round is a crap shoot. Not sure what we'd bet, but just something to remember and think about.


I'm not super high on Terrance Henry. I just think he is an interesting prospect who would be a decent pickup late in the second.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's an infamous story we've heard for years now that Pat had to be talked out of picking Kaman by Chet Kammerer (or whichever the elder Kammerer is). Riles was probably still sore about what Dwyane did to Kentucky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> There's an infamous story we've heard for years now that Pat had to be talked out of picking Kaman by Chet Kammerer (or whichever the elder Kammerer is). Riles was probably still sore about what Dwyane did to Kentucky.


Thought it was Randy Pfund?

Says a lot about our drafting, that a guy who worked closely with Riley for 10-15 years, has not gotten another NBA front office job since Riles let him go.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It really grinds my gears that so many NBA GM's get away with being so terrible at drafting. Just off the top of my head, in the last few years I've said before the draft, not after and using hindsight, that I'd love to pick up DeAndre Jordan, Darrell Arthur, Glen Davis, Chandler Parsons, Dajuan Blair, and I wanted to give Jimmer a draft promise when he was a junior and nobody knew who he was and wasn't on any draft boards. That's why I have no sympathy for teams that are terrible and cry about small market, but R.C. Buford gets it down in San Antonio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Buford is the best of the best. Just look again at this past draft, and how good Kawhi Leonard is playing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

As Riles is a Kentucky guy, you know he's champing at the bit to get one of those guys on this team.

Doron Lamb or Darius Miller may be nice. No way we're getting any of the others :laugh:

Might make it easier to amnesty Mike Miller if we can nab a quality combo guard off the bench. Helps that Lamb is a knockdown shooter too.

EDIT: How bout Jae Crowder in the 2nd round too? Dude looks like he ticks all the Heat DNA boxes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

My internet shat on me when the lead went down to 9. I'm glad we held on, but **** this team is frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crowder looks nice, but I don't know if he'll develop a 3's skillset. He's only 6-6, and not particularly athletic.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Thought it was Randy Pfund?
> 
> Says a lot about our drafting, that a guy who worked closely with Riley for 10-15 years, has not gotten another NBA front office job since Riles let him go.


LOL, yeah, was Pfund. Totally forgot he existed, which further validates your point.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

How was Turriaf in this game? I missed it. Box scores looks ok but I want to know his "intangibles". Did he help our rebounding? Interior D? Did he finish inside on O?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great in the 1st minutes he played in the 1st half. Really pulled away when he was in cause of his energy and his challenges at the rim.

Didnt really play much in the 2nd half as Spo went with UD/Bosh when thigns began going downhill on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, intangibles looked good. Created turnovers and went after loose balls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Liked the look of him. He's clearly an upgrade on Pitt and Curry....


----------

